# finger food found a friend



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

one night my cat snuggled up with my finger food prop and i was able to take a few shots before he got up...
i thought some of you would enjoy it!  

PS never mind the hamper + dirty laundry in the background!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

cute


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

lol cute ff... why does finger food look tucked in?


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

well i don't want her catching a cold of course!!!  



babygirl_kmp said:


> lol cute ff... why does finger food look tucked in?


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

lol just checkin to be sure you wasnt sleepin with her too


----------

